# Where's the Lindberg Los Angeles airship?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

They advertised this a year or two back but it still doesn't seem to be out. A lot of people moaned about the Graf Zeppelin (which the Los Angeles will no doubt be based upon) because they used a polythene type plastic for the engines which is virually impossible to paint and glue and the gondola was innacurate but I thought the LA would be out by now. Anyone know?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not out yet but unless you just have to have something that kinda sorta looks like the Los Angeles, its not going to be worth the $100...

The Los Angeles kit IS the Graf Zeppelin kit, which means right off the bat a lot of things aren't right. The gondola is the same and its not correct for either airship. Aparently Lindberg gives new tail fins that look more like the LA type, but the bag itslef is the same. This sucks considering the Los Angeles was 656 feet long but the Graf was 776 feet long... so the Los Angeles is going to be very much short!

Unless the test shots aren't the actual kit it will be a big letdown and just a cosmetic reworking of the Graf Zeppelin for people who dont really care about accuracy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Its not out yet but unless you just have to have something that kinda sorta looks like the Los Angeles, its not going to be worth the $100...
> 
> The Los Angeles kit IS the Graf Zeppelin kit, which means right off the bat a lot of things aren't right. The gondola is the same and its not correct for either airship. Aparently Lindberg gives new tail fins that look more like the LA type, but the bag itslef is the same. This sucks considering the Los Angeles was 656 feet long but the Graf was 776 feet long... so the Los Angeles is going to be very much short!
> 
> Unless the test shots aren't the actual kit it will be a big letdown and just a cosmetic reworking of the Graf Zeppelin for people who dont really care about accuracy.




Unfortunately manufacturers don't seem to want to take airships seriously. Maybe it's because they're very much a niche, small market. I'm glad these airships are being released (and welcome any other new airships in plastic) but it's a shame they can't make them more accurate. I also hope they use injection plastic for the engines this time and not that polythene type stuff.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I think Testors makes a huge German airship model. Also this company makes a metal airship:

http://www.aerobase.jp/e_products.html


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The big plastic airship is HAWK. The model has an interesting history... it was a HAWK original kit from the 60s and was vacuformed for the big body halves. When HAWK folded up, Testors picked up the molds, and it was issued once in the early 70s. Now, HAWK is back (owned by the company that owns Lindberg) and the kit was reworked (inaccurately) to be injection molded.

The little photo-ech models are cool but 1) very expensive and 2) TINY.

Megatech makes some nice balsa wood airship kits. Wilhelmshavener and Schreibner Bogen make some nice printed card models as well. Corell has some good download airship card models.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

My local hobby shop has that kit made by Testors. I'd like to get it but would have no where to keep it. I have the Revell Gato 1/2 built but again have no where to store it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Antimatter said:


> My local hobby shop has that kit made by Testors. I'd like to get it but would have no where to keep it. I have the Revell Gato 1/2 built but again have no where to store it.




I think you'd be better off getting the new release despite it's faults anyway as gluing that vacform hull might be a nightmare.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Unless its a very old (circa 1972) kit, its the Hawk reissue not a Testors kit. The box is the same as the Testors kit, it just says HAWK in small letters on the top right corner.

For what its worth, the old Testors kits, which included Hawk's tooling, are now part of the same parent company that owns Lindberg.


----------

